# Why not to ventilate hives



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Interesting study, thanks for posting.

Would you think an open screened bottom board is too much ventilation that adds additional work for the bees to maintain temperature and relative humidity?


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

JMO, but I've never thought open bottoms were a good idea. Screened bottom boards over a closed sticky board or beetle tray yes but open to the elements no.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

The longer I fool with them the less "ventilation" I think they really desire. Thousands of tiny beating wings can move massive quantities of air. Couple this with smaller openings you get better velocity and control of the air flow. 

I'm reducing most of my entrances.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Heat rises - convection! Screened bottom boards are not an issue or hot air balloons would not be open at the bottom. Upper entrances, sticks under the cover, etc. just make the girls work harder. Some commercial beekeepers in the panhandle of Florida think it goes against the nectar to honey process too. The study mentions humidity over capped brood or maybe it was a related study. They all say the same thing.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The word "ventilation" is not used in the study.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Upper entrances, sticks under the cover, etc. just make the girls work harder. .


I can tell you that without them, they die here in the winter.


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

"...combs with honey contribute very little to the increase of RH in honey bee colonies."

Would this imply that most of the water removal needed to produce ripened honey is performed within individual bees rather than within the open cells of partly-filled honeycombs?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Moisture is definitely a problem in Winter Harley. I was thinking of all the posts with new beekeepers trying to cool the hive the rest of the year. Varroa and small hive beetles are also impacted by temperatures. Varroa grow better in drone cells and note they are neglected in the pupa stage. There is yet to publish research suggesting we need to keep our hives near 96.8 to fight parasites and pathogens. Perhaps it is like the Giant Asian Hornet that dies at 115 degrees when surrounded by honey bees. Warm and fuzzy isn't just for humans!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

That is almost certainly the case. It takes action (energy) to superconcentrate a solution (sugar syrup). Honey is hygroscopic meaning it absorbs moisture.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Steven Kluck said:


> "...combs with honey contribute very little to the increase of RH in honey bee colonies."
> 
> Would this imply that most of the water removal needed to produce ripened honey is performed within individual bees rather than within the open cells of partly-filled honeycombs?


No


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

"...It takes action (energy) to superconcentrate a solution (sugar syrup). Honey is hygroscopic meaning it absorbs moisture."

That makes sense-- Thanks! This could be a thread by itself


----------

